# Emmie has a hurt paw



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I had Emmie sleep in her crate last night instead of on the bed with me but when I took her out of it this morning she won't put any weight on her right front paw. I can't figure out what's wrong with it. I carried her outside to pee, which she did, and she ate breakfast but she won't drink any water. All she wants to do is sleep and her paw shakes. I've got an appointment with the vet in a couple of hours so hopefully he'll diagnose it because when I examined the paw I couldn't find anything wrong. It's so sad because her normal morning routine is to wake up super happy and energetic, and to go find a ball or toy for me to throw. She's clearly in pain; poor baby.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm so sorry! Hate knowing our little ones are hurting. Let us know what the vet has to say. Hopefully she just slept on it wrong and will be better by the time you even get to the vet's.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor baby, and poor you! It's such a worry when our babies are hurting. Fingers and paws crossed here that it's something minor, and she'll be her happy, bouncy self again very soon!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hope you find out what's happening.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh no! Let us know how it goes. My corgi broke a foot once and there really wasn't anything the vet could do as far as a cast or something like that. Just had to heal on it's own, much like ourselves when we stub and break a toe. I hope it's just something minor like a sprain.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Oh I am so sorry. Hope Emmie starts to feel better soon. Keep us posted.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Back from the vet. He doesn't think anything is broken and that Emmie most likely has a sprain. During the exam he determined it is not the right front paw but near the shoulder. I also had him watch a couple of videos I took at home on my iPhone that showed her right paw shaking while she layed down and holding up the paw when she walked. This was helpful because at the vet she seemed better, which is not uncommon. What often happens is your pet has a burst of adrenaline at the vet and that can mask symptoms. So vets like it when you show them a video of your dog experiencing an issue as it might appear less severe in their presence.

I was sent home with an anti-inflammatory (Carprofen) and told to make sure she rests for the next 2 weeks, which includes me carrying her up and down the stairs and short leash walks to go to the bathroom; no running around off leash. This will be hard. And if she doesn't improve or it gets worse I'll take her back to the vet for further evaluation.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Oh no. I feel for both of you and am hoping for a quick recovery.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Get Well Soon, Emmie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry to hear Emmie may have a sprain. The same thing happened to Truffles a few weeks ago She was holding her right front paw up after wrestling with Scout. She whimpered if I touched her and would not stand. The vet checked her shoulder, leg and paw. I thought she broke something, but the vet said it was a strain. Gave her a Carprofen that night and by morning she was back to normal. I know it is so upsetting when they are not feeling well. Hoping that Emmie is feeling better soon!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Poor Emmie. I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor Emmie! I hope it heals up fast for her AND you.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor Emmie! Several years ago, Kodi had what everyone agreed was most likely a soft tissue injury. (It went on long enough that I took his to a Board Certified Internist at Tufts University) They put him on various painkillers and anti-inflamatories without huge effect, other than making him dopey, and suggested rest. In his case THAT was easy, because he was so sore he really didn't WANT to move around much.

Finally some of my dog sports friends suggested that I take him to a very well respected veterinary chiropractor in our area. He dragged himself into her office looking like a 20 year old dog... tail dragging on the floor. (how often do you see a Havanese doing that?!?!) Half an hour later, he trotted out sound, tail up over his back. He needed to go back several more times, but she was able to find the exact problem (pulled muscles in his groin) and get them to relax and release.

So I hope the "traditional meds and rest" method works for Emmie, but if not, do try to find a good veterinary chiropractor in your area.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Good tip Jeanne, to video the dog's behavior at home for vet appointment.

And very interesting, Karen, about the chiropractor for some injuries. Much better than weeks of meds, if that would be the answer.


----------



## Hanna (Feb 25, 2016)

Oh no! Sorry to hear that, poor little baby. How's emmie now? Hope she will be okay soon. I give you some helpful articles hope it will help you. This information


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Poor sweet Emmie! Poor you, too, trying to keep her quiet for 2 weeks! Probably easier said than done. I hope she improves quickly. Please keep us informed.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks everybody for all the get well wishes! Emmie's doing better. She's not limping this morning and the paw shaking has stopped, which I attribute to the medicine working. But she didn't wake up with her normal energy and joy. I'm following the vet's instructions and not letting her run and jump but it's going to be hard to do so for more than a few days.

Thanks Heather & Karen for sharing your similar experiences with Truffles & Kodi. I'm trying to find a chiro for an evaluation but the one I'd like to see is booked until August. I just want to ensure Emmie has no longterm consequences.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Hanna said:


> Oh no! Sorry to hear that, poor little baby. How's emmie now? Hope she will be okay soon. I give you some helpful articles hope it will help you. This information


Hanna, I appreciate you sharing an article that seemed relevant; however, that is not the injury Emmie suffered. I would also like to say that my experience with WikiHow articles is they're not a solid source of info for Havanese care. I would caution you to not use them as a primary reference. Thanks for your support!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Poor little girl, I hope you feel better very soon.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Oh I hate to hear that it is awful when they are hurt. I too can't imagine her not being bouncy and playful. I'm sure she'll heal fast though!
Having had to crate my poor Hallie and Jessie before her (both doxies) for weeks at a time due to IVDD issues I feel for you both. 
Get well fast Emmie!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Poor little Emmie! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Feel better sweet little Emmie.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Glad she feeling better. It's all that TLC from Mommy.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hi Jeanne -- I just saw your post, and am so sorry to hear about Emmie's injury! It sucks that she's hurting and can't run and play! She's a tough little girl, though, and I'm sure will bounce back quickly. I wonder how it happened, especially since it sounds like she was fine when she went into the crate that night. Maybe her paw was sticking out of the crate and she turned in her sleep somehow? Well, I know what a great doggie mom you are so I know she will get the very best of care. Hang in there!


----------



## jef (Apr 17, 2016)

hope sweet emmie is getting back to 100%!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG - Emmie is feeling much better and wants me to throw her balls and toys. I'm such a buzz kill; no fun. I'm so happy she's doing well but I'm struggling to not give in to her cute pleas to play.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

MarinaGirl said:


> OMG - Emmie is feeling much better and wants me to throw her balls and toys. I'm such a buzz kill; no fun. I'm so happy she's doing well but I'm struggling to not give in to her cute pleas to play.


maybe just roll them, quietly. 
a 1 foot distance. 
Just so she can see them go somewhere.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

gelbergirl said:


> maybe just roll them, quietly.
> a 1 foot distance.
> Just so she can see them go somewhere.


I wouldn't... just the twist and turn back could be very hard on a healing shoulder.

But nose touches to various things is fun to teach and couldn't possibly hurt her... you can even do it in an ex-pen or crate. "Chin", where you get the dog to rest her chin in your hand for increasing periods of time, is also fun to teach, and very useful during grooming and veterinary procedures as well.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

MarinaGirl said:


> OMG - Emmie is feeling much better and wants me to throw her balls and toys. I'm such a buzz kill; no fun. I'm so happy she's doing well but I'm struggling to not give in to her cute pleas to play.


I'm so happy to hear that! That's great!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

So glad that Emmie is on the mend!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

So good to hear Emmie is feeling lot's better! Could she have caught a claw on the crate?


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Glad she's doing better. Sorry, I completely missed this earlier.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

MarinaGirl said:


> I had Emmie sleep in her crate last night instead of on the bed with me but when I took her out of it this morning she won't put any weight on her right front paw. I can't figure out what's wrong with it. I carried her outside to pee, which she did, and she ate breakfast but she won't drink any water. All she wants to do is sleep and her paw shakes. I've got an appointment with the vet in a couple of hours so hopefully he'll diagnose it because when I examined the paw I couldn't find anything wrong. It's so sad because her normal morning routine is to wake up super happy and energetic, and to go find a ball or toy for me to throw. She's clearly in pain; poor baby.


How's Emmie's recovery going???


----------



## Suzie Johnson (May 25, 2016)

Awww... I hope your pup is doing better~


----------

